# Milk jug



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I just interested to know if the milk jug makes a difference when steaming and pouring the milk for art? Im currently using the original that comes with a sage machine.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I just interested to know if the milk jug makes a difference when steaming and pouring the milk for art? Im currently using the original that comes with a sage machine.


 Depends a bit on the art.

I just got motta which produces much nicer tulips, and I find has a much better flowing spout for the beginner. But is wider so not as easy to do very fine stuff. But it's still possible if you have the skillz.

Also I find it easier to foam in it and it produces a nicer, smoother foam and is easier to polish. 
Well worth the £20. 
Plus it's thicker walled so you can hold the actual jug when you pour, which I prefer


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Depends what sort of art you want to do? You can get wide round spouts better for tulips or narrow- sharp spouts better for Rossetta s etc, however I have a few of each..


----------

